# Guppy Help!



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi
I have a pregnant Female guppy and she is big. She is pregnant and has not given birth jet its been over a monthe so she should have by now.
I am goin to put her in a litlle plastic tank. Does it need a heater???


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

if its a seperate tank then yes it will need a heater. Get a floating breeding trap. That way the water in the trap is filtered, heated and the same chemistry as the main tank.


----------



## starfreind (Oct 30, 2006)

what other fish do you have with her? ive had guppys for years and have found that breeding traps just scare them.

java moss in one corner of your tank and plenty of green stuff to hide works well,it saves upsetting the fish.you can get java moss of ebay,but be carefull to get the right stuff theres alot of people selling stuff that looks like it.

if you had the room you could set up a smaller tank with heating etc with the same water outta the other tank,it doesnt have to be big but its another safer way of your fry not getting eatern.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Iv got 3x 5inch + Gouramis Breeding Group. 2 5inch + SIlver Sharks, 2 4inch + Dollars. Tetras, Danios, Pimpitcus, Pinagouse THINK THATS HOW YOU SPELL IT?. M+F/M Guppy, Krebince, 2 Severums Little, Golden Snail,Panther Loach, Khuli Loaches lol thats all of dem i tink. I have put the female in a net type breeding tank in the big tank she came from!


----------



## Jonno (Jan 1, 2007)

I prefer breeding boxes more than nets , There is one breeding box which has a V shape trap so the babies can swim to the bottom and be safe from mum. You can also connect a air pump to provide a spray bar. Just wondering what size tank you have ??


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

3ftx18x18inch


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

And also i have a 2footx15x12inch not setup but got evrything for it.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

woah thats an overstocked tank.

The pictus will grow big and eat everything smaller than its mouth

The Severums will outgrow the tank

Pinagouse? either its a fish ive never heard of or you spelt it wrong?

The silver dollars and sharks will both outgrow the tank.

Don't breed the guppies you will mess up the water chemistry even more than you have. The fish in there a producing loads of waste as it is. Hundereds of baby guppies aren't gonna help this.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

When My Silver dollars and sharks grow massive i will probalbly sell them as pairs, as they can go for quit a bit.
The Gold severums will grow big but i will probably keep them.
The pimpitcus is not aggressive, it is part of the catfish family and is a bottom feeder so it will not eat livefish.
My baby guppys will be put into a diffrent tank and i will keep a few. The rest will be given to my local.
I have herd the Pinagouse is peacful of the owner of the shop ,and next day over heard the other lady say it was agressive :? 

But i also have another tank just incase :wink:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

no offence but your theory about catfish is a complete load.

Pim. pictus will eat anything that fits in theoir mouths unless you are lucky.

Just as an example, Mystus Wickii, which is a large PREDATORY CATFISH which eats live fish.

Your opinion about, i'll buy a fish and ten sell when it gets too big, is completely stupid. If you can't house the fish when it gets bigger, then why should you buy it in the first place?

and the pinagouse, is that the correct spelling? if not post a pic and ill try to ID it for you.

Sorry if it seems like im having a go, but i work in a fish shop and i get so many people come in asking us if we will take fish off them because they are too big.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

when i bought my sillver dollars nd sharks, i didnt have clue i would have a snake. No i'm intrested in reptiles, so i wonna get some more and if it mean selling some fish i will, i now silver sharks which are big go for quit abit, and i want some lizards. When i bought my pimpitcus she said it was non agressive to small fish. But saying that the same person said "Ruby Crown Cichlids" are non agressive bought 1 and it bully my other small fish. So took it back and other lady said it was AGRESSIVE :evil: 
Ill take a pic ov him now The PINAGOUSE think its spelt. could you ID it for me thanks
BTW no offence taken you just want the best for my fish (i tink) and so do I.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

soz there noy clear he is so fasttttt!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like a pangasius catfish. Which type im not sure but even the smallest ones grow to at least a foot long and the bigger ones up to 9 foot. So i would rehome him as soon as possible.

Large silver dollars, maybe 15 each if you're lucky. Silver sharks up to 10 inches about 15-20 quid each. bigger than 10 inch around 30 quid if you find someone willing to pay it.

with the catfish, pimelodus pictus is the full latin name, abbreviated to pim. pictus or just pictus catfish. They average at about 6-7 inch but i've seen one at 12 inch before.

What sort of shop was the place you bought it. The big chain pet shops are the worst places to buy fish, all they want is your money (not all of them but 90% couldn't care less). Try to avoid the specialised shops which are chainstores. They tend to be better then general petshops but still tend to be money first animal care second. Best places to buy fish are the small privately run shops. These shops really on customer loyalty so therefore have to provide good service and be very knowledgable about their products (dry goods and live stock)

try to research the fish before you buy it. You wouldn't buy a snake without first researching about its care and making sure you can look after it, so why should a fish be treated differently? they are still animals. And trust me, my wolf cichlid is much smarter than any snake i've met.

If you do wanna rehome the pangasius, let me know, I might be able to help you out


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

just found this for you

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=661

im pretty sure you fish is a Pangasius sanitwongsei or a P. hypophthalmus as these are the most common Pangasius in the pet trade.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Ill probablt do the same with the "Pinagouse" when it gets to big i will sell him or give him away to some one with a tank wich is big enough for him. My sharks nd Dollars gotta do some growin before i sell them.

I bought them from a lil shop that sells fish ONLY. It is good and gd prices. Not expensive and the are good health.
Cheers


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

how big is the pangasius at the moment.

They are a fast gowing fish and need at least 5 foot tanks once they hit 4/5 inches just so they have room to grow at the right speed.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

2+1/2 inch about ok when hes 5 foot i will give him to some one with a 5 foot tank.
I now someone who will maybe take him. The lady in the shop. She owns 15 tanks the smallest being a 3ft tank.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

you say the shop you got your fish from is good but to sell you the fish you have then in my mind its not good at all just wants your money,a lot of good aquatic shops have pengasius that have been bought else where but out grown the tank i would shop else where, guppies mixed with large fish does not work


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

You say that when his 5ft you'll give it to someone with a 5ft tank thats way to small. Would you put a 4cm neon in a 4cm long tank NO he'll need at least something like a 20ft+++ tank and they have a reputation for being skittish and can break the tank at that age so a fish you should get rid of NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------

